# 1-28-07 afternoon storm



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

Out my parents back door, all lake effect snow, got about 4 inches out of it. Didn't last long enough in my opinion, but better than nothing.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey at least your getting snow....
Last night we got.0000000001 of an inch.. :crying:  :angry:


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Tim - How many times have you been out plowing this season?


----------



## Towbear (Jan 21, 2007)

Wish it would hit here. Plow is getting lonely


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Towbear 
What part of Cincy are you. You didnt get out this last Sunday ? I know it sucks here we been laying salt and thats about it. We might be geeting some Thur per the weather guesser.:realmad: Boooo


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well you southern Ohio boys here comes the snow for you guys in the morning and trough out the day. Good luck and be safe. Steve


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Bring it on Mother nature:bluebounc :bluebounc :waving: 
You be safe to Steve Good thing that F250 isn't white you would forget were you parked in all that SNOW. 
Josh


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quality SR;361034 said:


> Hey at least your getting snow....
> Last night we got.0000000001 of an inch.. :crying:  :angry:


Right? We haven't gotten sh!t!


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

mow & snow;361103 said:


> Tim - How many times have you been out plowing this season?


Hey Mow & Snow, today was my fourth time plowing since Jan. 16. Most of it lake effect powder, a few inches at a time. Just finished snowing again about an hour ago, only an inch. You guys should hit SW Michigan, I hear they've got anywhere from 15-22 inches just the other night.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yes 3 or 4 hours north of me they get hammered.We get .25 of a inch and freezing cold wind.This winter sucks I am ready to start mulching.


RCGM
Brad


----------

